# GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage



## lalaker (8. August 2015)

*GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich es nun doch geschafft habe, mein Office-Sys mit dem GA 78LMT USB 3.0 mit Win 10 upzugraden, finde ich im Gerätemanager 2 unbekannte Geräte. Mittels Windows-Update wird nichts gefunden. Auf der Gigabyte Homepage wird nicht ein einziger Treiber für Win 10 angeboten. Auch die Mobo-DVD brachte keinen Erfolg.

Grundsätzlich scheint der PC einwandfrei zu funktionieren. Per USB sind eine MS-Webcam, Logitech Desktop und Canon Drucker verbunden. Alle werden sauber im Gerätemanager dargestellt und funktionieren. 

ET6, welches ich zur Lüftersteuerung nutze, startet auch mit einer Failure Meldung, funktioniert aber scheinbar dennoch.
Vers. B15.0210.1 ist installiert, für AMD-Mobos habe ich nichts Aktuelleres gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Win 7 funktionierte noch alles einwandfrei und es gab keine unbekannten Geräte.

Wird es bald eine neue Version von ET6 geben? Welche Geräte könnten das sein?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Morgen Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Danke für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns Leid wenn Sie da Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Gerne   wollen wir hier mit unseren      Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind  helfen.   Leider ist es so aus der Ferne      (Fernwartung) nicht  eindeutig zu sagen   was jetzt das Problem mit  Ihrem System ist. Aber  wir lassen Sie nicht   im  Stich.

Gerne wollen wir Ihnen  schnellst möglich helfen.

Bitte die Seriennummer von Ihrem Mainboard: GA-78LMT USB 3.0 mit angeben :
_Die SN (Seriennummer) befindet sich längs auf dem 24 Pol Strom Stecker auf dem Mainboard oder auf dem Karton_*.*

Bitte senden Sie über unser eSupport Formular  alle Details (Mainboard Typ / SN :Mainboard Rev.:Bios  Version:Gesamte Hardware). Wir werden schnellst mögliche Ihnen  eine Lösung anbieten.

Wen Sie gerne wollen, können wir es auch persönlich über Telefon   (Technischer Support) Schritt für Schritt alles durch gehen und Sie   zufrieden stellen.
Sie erreichen Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit   der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind war ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (10. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Website not responding, try again later!

Ganz toll.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Hallo Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns Leid wenn Sie da Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Haben Sie denn den Link über unser eSupport Formular genutzt ?

Dieser funktioniert einwandfrei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es dennoch nicht bei Ihnen funktionieren sollte,  können wir es auch persönlich über Telefon    (Technischer Support) Schritt für Schritt alles durch gehen und Sie    zufrieden stellen.
Sie erreichen Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit    der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind war ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (10. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Natürlich habe ich den Link genutzt.

Zuerst klappte es nach Meldung der erfolgreichen Aktivierung mit meinem eigenen PW nicht, dann auch nicht mit dem von Gigabyte zugeschickten.

Es geht nix weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen möchte ich nicht aus AT nach DE telefonieren, abgesehen davon habe ich alles gerne schriftlich.

Ich werde es später wieder versuchen. Es ist ja nicht dringend, aber ärgerlich.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Hallo Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns Leid wenn Sie da Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Danke für Ihre Geduld und  Verständnis, unsere Kollegen prüfen es und bitten Sie zu einen " späteren Zeitpunkt" es erneut zu probieren.
Sollte es dennoch nicht funktionieren, geben Sie uns bitte Bescheid.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (11. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Nach mehreren Versuchen auf unterschiedlichen PCs/Notebooks sowie auch verschiedene Betriebssystem und Browser hat es um rund 17.30 endlich geklappt mit dem Login.

Eine allgemeine Frage habe ich noch, die sie vlt. weiterleiten können.

Wird Gigabyte die Garantie im EU-Raum auf 3 Jahre erweitern? Auf YT-Videos sieht man ja öfters mal 3 Jahre auf der OVP,  aber das gilt eben für andere Märkte. Ich tendiere in letzter Zeit deswegen doch klar in Richtung Asus und MSI mit meinen Empfehlungen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Hallo Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback und schön das es mit dem Login nun geklappt hat.



> Wird Gigabyte die Garantie im EU-Raum auf 3 Jahre erweitern?



Wir bemühen uns stets um einen guten Kontakt zu unseren Kunden und möchten ein Höchstmaß an Support bieten.

Unser Servicekonzept sieht eine Garantieabwicklung direkt über dem Fachhandel vor, wo Sie Ihr Mainboard als Kunde erworben haben.

Es  liegt in der Entscheidung des Fachhandels welche Garantiebedingung, Zeitraum bitte bei den jeweiligen Fachhandel erfragen, er dem Kunden  offeriert. 

*Im Servicefall:*
✺ Hierzu bietet GIGABYTE einen Service an.
✺ Ihr bittet euren Händler das Board auf Kulanz an GIGABYTE  weiterzuleiten. Wenn z.B. die Beschädigung des Sockels / Ports ohne diese zu  tauschen zu korrigieren ist, wird dies in der Regel auch kostenfrei  gemacht. Nur wenn der Sockel / Port getauscht werden muss, wird ein KVA  erstellt. 
  ✺ Sollte der Fachhandel diesen Service nicht anbieten können  (Insolvent), kann der Kunde den direkten Weg über GIGABYTE Deutschland  in  Anspruch nehmen. Dieser wird über den technischen Support via Ticket http://esupport.gigabyte.com/Question/Tech beantragt. 
✺ Will der Kunde vorab mit unserem Techniker Telefonisch dieses klären,  bieten wir diesen Service selbstverständlich auch an. Hierfür bitten wir  dem Kunden mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen:Support telefonisch  Kontakt auf zu nehmen, er erreicht Sie unter der deutschen  Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lassen. Erreichbar  sind Sie ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR. 

Wir hoffen Ihre Frage hingehend zur Ihrer Zufriedenheit beantwortet zu haben.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (18. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

So, Antwort von Gigabyte von in paar Tagen eingetroffen.

----------

*Sehr geehrter Herr xxx

Vielen Danke für Ihr Anliegen und Ihrer Geduld, es tut uns Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.
Wir bemühen uns stets um einen guten Kontakt zu unseren Kunden und möchten Ihnen ein Höchstmaß an Support bieten.

Unser Team hat auf Ihre Anfrage geantwortet:

GIGABYTE  bietet für den 760G Chipsatz keinen Windows 10 Support an.

GIGABYTE bietet  Windows 10 Support ab der AM2+ Plattform mit AMD APU´s , die von AMD mit Treibern für Windows 10 unterstützt werden.

Die Anfrage nach Easytune für Windows 10 wurde an das zuständige Software Team weitergeleitet.
Eine Antwort steht noch aus.

Gerne stehen wir für konstruktive Kritik immer offen um unseren Service stets zu verbessern.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr GIGABYTE Team*
-----------------------------------

Somit klare Aussage, es gibt für dieses Mobo keinen Support für Win 10.

Dementsprechend klare Entscheidung, Downgrade.

Leider funktioniert ET 6 aber auch nicht mit dem 970 UD3 oder EP43T UD3L, sobald Win 10 drauf ist. Scheinbar gibt es nur für die neuen 100er Intel-Mobos ET6 für Win 10.

Deshalb ist mir eine gute Lüftersteuerung im Bios/UEFI wichtig, hier sollte Gigabyte nachbessern, dann ist man von Tools und vom OS unabhängig.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. August 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Morgen Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Danke für Ihre Rückmeldung und uns tut es sehr Leid Ihnen nicht das erwünschte Ergebnis bereitgestellt zu haben.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Nachdem jetzt ein paar Wochen ins Land gezogen sind, habe ich noch immer keine Antwort bezüglich Easytune 6 für AMD-Mobos und Win 10 erhalten.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Morgen Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld und Nachfrage.

Bitte hierfür mit unseren Kollegen im  Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                   auf nehmen,  

Betreff: "Antwort bezüglich Easytune 6 für AMD-Mobos und Win 10"

Bitte fügen Sie Ihre ID (esupport) bei dem Telefonat mit.

Sie erreichen Sie unter der deutschen       Festnetznummer              0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen.       Erreichbar sind   Sie   ab    9-18       Uhr von Mo-FR. 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (22. November 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Jetzt gibt es doch noch ein Easytune für Win 10 und AM3+ Mobos. 

GIGABYTE - Support - Utility - Motherboard

Ich werde das mit meinem 970UD3 bald mal testen. Wie viel Ampere vertrgt der Sys-Fan Anschluss? Im Manual finde ich dazu nichts und ich würde gerne einen Led-Strip dort anhängen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. November 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Morgen Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback.

Gerne wollen wir helfen und haben Ihre  Anfrage an unseren Technischen Support weiter gegeben und folgernde Antwort  für Sie erhalten:

Der Sys-Fan verträgt maximal  1 Ampere.

Empfehlung: Um einen sicheren Betrieb der Hardware (Mainboard) zu  gewährleisten, nutzen Sie bitte immer 1 Lüfter für ein Pin.header auf dem  Mainboard. 
Bitte den Led-Strip über das Netzteil (adaptieren) anschließen.

Für weitere Details bitten und stehen Ihnen gerne unsere Kollegen im   Technischen  Support diesbezüglich "FAN und weitere Technische Details"   via  Telefon (Festnetznummer   0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen) oder über das Online eSupport Formular zur Verfügung  

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zur Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (23. November 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Ich will bei meinem modularen NT nicht das Molex-Kabel extra dafür anschließen. Deshalb kommt der Fan-Anschluss zum Einsatz. 1 Ampere reicht mir vollkommen. Mobo ist eh schon außerhalb der Garantie, sollte also was passieren, muss ich mich selbst um Ersatz kümmern.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. November 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!  Gerne sind wir für Sie da, Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*



lalaker schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es doch noch ein Easytune für Win 10 und AM3+ Mobos.
> 
> GIGABYTE - Support - Utility - Motherboard



Ich habe jetzt meinen PC mit 970A UD3 neu mit Win 10x64 pro aufgesetzt. Dann die Gigabyte App installiert und Easytune vom Link oben. Nach dem Neustart kann ich die App aufrufen, aber beim Start von Easytune kommt nur der Ladekreisel und nix tut sich.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, welche AM3+ Mobos genau mit der neuen ET6-Version unterstützt werden?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Tag Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback.

Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Technischen Support:

Generell,  werden die Mainboards unterstützt die auch den ET6 als Download zum Modell angeboten wird.

Für Ihr Mainboard GA-970A-UD3 wäre es diese Version: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/motherboard_utility_gbttools_gbt_et6.exe | 

Easy Tune6 (*AMD*)  VERSION: B15.0210.1
Betriebssystem:Windows XP  32bit,Windows XP 64bit,Windows Vista 32bit,Windows Vista 64bit,Windows 7  32bit,Windows 7 64bit,Windows 8 32bit,Windows 8 64bit,Windows 8.1  32bit,Windows 8.1 64bit                     

Windows 10x wird leider nicht unterstützt.

Leider gibt es keine Liste hierzu. Das tut uns sehr Leid. 

Um die Kompatibilität zum ET6  (Mainboard) zu erfragen, ist über unser eSupport Formular zu stellen. Unser Team gibt ihnen gerne diese Infos.

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zur Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (4. August 2016)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Hallo!

Das Anniversary Update (win 10x64 pro) hätte ich mir wohl bei dem Mobo sparen sollen. Wieder macht scheinbar der fehlende HD 3000 Win10 Treiber (von AMD) Ärger.
Seite dem Update wird mir maximal 1280x1024 statt FHD angeboten. Die Updatefunktion sagt, das wäre schon der aktuelle Treiber. Auch ein Versuch mit einem Win 8x64 Treiber brachte keinen Erfolg.

Es liegt definitiv am Mobo. Der Standby wird auch nicht mehr angeboten, somit bleibt nur Neustart oder runterfahren.
So kann es nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. August 2016)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte GerÃ¤te seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Tag Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback.

Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Technischen Support haben wir folgende Antwort für Sie erhalten:

Generell, bitte beachten Sie das die Chipsatz-Treiber immer von dem Hersteller des jeweiligen Chipsatz, in dem Fall AMD, die Treiber für das jeweilige OS zur Verfügung  stellt. Gern helfen wir bei Anfragen weiter.

Für Ihr Mainboard GA-970A-UD3 :

Der Chipsatz Hersteller AMD bietet seit kurzem eine Version 16.7.3 zum SB900 Chipsätzen an. Installieren Sie bitte diese Version auf Ihr System und testen es dann erneut.

APU

Sollte es nicht  zum gewünschten Ziel führen, bitten wir Sie über unser eSupport Formular im Detail (System Konfiguration - OS - Treiber Version, etc) zu stellen. 

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zur Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (4. August 2016)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Das Problem bezog sich auf das Mob im Betreff, mit der onboard-Grafik HD 3000.

Ich habe inzwischen auf das alte Build vor dem Anniversary Update zurück gesetzt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. August 2016)

*AW: GA-78LMT USB 3.0, 2 unbekannte Geräte seit Win 10 Upgrade, keine Treiber auf der Homepage*

Guten Tag Herr *lalaker*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback.

Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Technischen Support haben wir folgende Antwort für Sie erhalten:

Leider bietet AMD keine Chipsatz-Treiber Win10 für das  GA-78LMT USB 3.0. 

Wenn Sie gerne eine Kompatibilitäts-Anfrage stellen wollen, bitten wir Sie über unser eSupport Formular im Detail (System Konfiguration - OS - Treiber Version, etc) zu stellen. 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

